# Gmail style aliases with Postfix?



## mariourk (Dec 16, 2013)

Gmail has a nice feature, where it simply strips all the dots from a username and conciders the remains as the actual username. More info and examples. I was wondering if Postfix could do the same? If so, how?

Thanks anyway


----------

